# THE NEW MASSAGE POST FOR BOWEL C



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

WENT 3 TIMES TO A SKILLED WOMEN WHO GIVES MASSAGES.HERE THE DEAL,WHEN WE START TO BECOME CONFORTABLE TOGETHER,I BEGAN TO CONNECT WITH HER.

SHE GAVE TO ME BOWEL MASSAGE DEEPLY 2 TIMES BUT YESTERDAY IT REALLY KICK IN CREATING SOUNDS AND MOVEMENTS.THE MASSAGE ALMOST FEELS LIKE THE ONE THE DOCTOR DOES IN A HURRY IN THEIR OFFICE WHEN THEY DO BELLY EXAMINATION.

INSTRUCTIONS(*YOU NEED TO KNOW YOUR OWN BOWEL ANATOMY*):
1-*LOCATE YOUR CECUM* AND START MASSAGING THE AREA DEEPLY WITH THE SIDE OF YOUR THUMBS(OR WITH YOUR PARTNER)TO MAKE THE STOOLS SOFT.
2-MASSAGE FORWARD WITH THE PERISTALTIS WHEN YOU START TO HEAR CECUM MOVEMENT SOUNDS.
3-IF YOU FEEL PAIN,YOU WENT TOO FAR DEEPLY.
4-lIKE THE DOCTORS DO,YOU GO IN AND YOU GO OUT.IT'S NOT A SKIN MASSAGE.HOWEVER SKIN MASSAGE WITH ROTATION CAN ALSO HELP.
5-YOU SHOULD AT LEAST GOING IN/OUT 10 TIMES FOR THE ASCENDING COLON.
6-TAKE THE TURN AND START THE *TRANSVERSE COLON* THEN STOP AND GO DOWN ON YOUR *DESCENDING COLON* FOR 20 TIMES AND FINALLY THE *SIGMOID*.
8-APPARENTLY IN MEN,THE SIGMOID IS AT THE BASE OF THE SEX.tHEN PUSH THIS AREA WITH THE PALM OF YOUR HAND TOWARD THE RECTUM(GOING UP 45DEGREES).>YOU SHOULD PASS TREMENDOUS AMOUNT OF GAS IN THE NEXT HOUR


----------



## 23187 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Spasman, I am currently taking Massage Classes and I was actually thinking about specializing in digestive massages like reflexology or shiatzu. You should try finding a licensed massage therapist in your area and try one of these modalities. Of course I perform on my own self and it works sometimes. Isn't acupressure or acupuncture really good for the colon also?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

In my experience Acupuncture is not worthed.The therapist may look like that














The massage i had above however was from a skilled general massotherapist.


----------



## 23187 (Dec 17, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Here is a hand made graph who look like your colon for the newbie:


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)




----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

AHhhhhhhhhh this massage really help C!The massotherapist begin to know Spasman bowel LOL.She push against the accumulate poo releasing the pressure.Now find one skilled massager who know about bowel massage.I'm addict now.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I want reply


----------



## 18500 (Dec 7, 2005)

SPasMan, your contribution to the board is huge . Thank you.


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Lol, i want me a bowel massager now hehe. Sounds like she really worked wonders on urs. Now im just going to ahve to take 30min to figure out ur instructions lolPoo Pea


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You know when it kick in when you start to ear sound like pouish-pouish in your cecum Poopea


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

awh spasman


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Bump







OK I'M ADDING A STRETCHING EXCERCISE.DON'T LET YOUR BODY GET TENSE.ADOPT STRETCHING:ONE OF THE BEST STRETCHING WITH A TOWEL AROUND YOUR FOOT:







START SLOWLY AND YOU WILL GET BENEFIT IMMEDIATLY.I PROMISE


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

UGH! I've just compacted by mistake the massage instructions on post #1 by trying to edit.But i have simplify the instructions.I hope this help to break inner pressure.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

i HOPE YOU HAVE LOCATED YOUR DESCENDING COLON.MASSAGE THE HARD POO GOING IN AND OUT.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

I have had this done but it never worked for me. Probably about 4 or 5 times by my massuce and I guess im so bad that it doesn't work.


SpAsMaN* said:


> WENT 3 TIMES TO A SKILLED WOMEN WHO GIVES MASSAGES.HERE THE DEAL,WHEN WE START TO BECOME CONFORTABLE TOGETHER,I BEGAN TO CONNECT WITH HER.
> 
> SHE GAVE TO ME BOWEL MASSAGE DEEPLY 2 TIMES BUT YESTERDAY IT REALLY KICK IN CREATING SOUNDS AND MOVEMENTS.THE MASSAGE ALMOST FEELS LIKE THE ONE THE DOCTOR DOES IN A HURRY IN THEIR OFFICE WHEN THEY DO BELLY EXAMINATION.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It's hard to reproduce,my massuce has magic hand possibly.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Spasman--cute new avatar !! i just read something on this week's medscape gastro news that reminded me of your thread here--the article's called: Sacral Nerve Pacemaker Relieves Idiopathic Constipation. it certainly sounds encouraging. i only wish there was more info available--when i get more time, i'll try and google it to see if i can find out anything more. this sounds like something i'd like to try!here's the link http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/557078?src=mp


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What seems to be important for the colon massage,is to push below the navel to expell gas.I do it by resting on my belly with a rolled cloth under my navel.That's the first manip my massuce does.It get rid of the recto-sigmoid pressure.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

OK I WENT BACK TO THE MASSAGE THERAPIST.DON'T WASTE ANY MINUTES,FIND ONE THAT SPECIALIZE IN COLON MASSAGE.IT BEAT ANY OTHER STUFF THAT IS ON THE MARKET.YOU LAY DOWN ON THE TABLE AND YOU LET THE MAGIC HAND WORKING.YOU MAY HAVE TO TRY FEW THERAPIST IN ORDER TO "CONNECT" WITH ONE.Try to go when you are not in pain tho as you will have discomfort on the table.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Fordgirl,it really depend on how the massager is good with releiver PRESSURE POINTS.I FEEL SO MUCH BETTER THIS MORNING.I FEEL LIGTH.THIS IS QUITE AMAZING COMPARE TO LAXATIVES WHERE THERE IS A REBOUND EFFECT.Here a video of abdominal massage.Again the idea is to break the pressure of constipation by different technique.I've found that the "stretching" with 2 hands in the video is really good to relax the abdominal wall and bowel:Video:



Massage of the abdomen on google:http://www.mayamassage.co.uk/


----------

